# Musikbearbeitungsprogramm



## Moes (23. Dezember 2009)

*Programm gesucht*

Hallo an alle und zwar hab ich letztens mit Gitarre spielen angefangen.
Nun ist es ja das beste jmd zu haben der schlagzeug spielt um die geschwindigkeit des Liedes umsetzen zu können.
Tja ich kenn niemanden der eins hat.

Nun meine Frage gibt es ein Programm mit dem man das Schlagzeug eines Liedes rausfiltern und als einzelnen Track anhören kann?
Am besten natürlich kostenlos


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Dafür wird aber kein Kompressor im herkömmlichen Sinne gesucht. Zudem ist das kein einfaches Problem. Pauschal gesagt kann das kein Programm, ABER es gibt einige Plugins, die behilflich sein können. zB sieht Elevayta Extra Boy Pro sehr vielversprechend aus, in der Realität wird das Ergebnis nie so gut, wie es in der Demo vorgeführt wird - welche auch recht spookie sind 

mfg chmee


----------



## mikaudio (23. Februar 2010)

Kauf dir doch ein Metronom. ;-)

/M.


----------



## sight011 (26. Februar 2010)

Hol dir nen Sequenzer und füge einen Drum-Loop ein, den Du in einer Endlosschleife hörst


----------



## Frezl (26. Februar 2010)

Hey Moes,

das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch, als ich mit dem Gitarre Spielen angefangen hab. Meine Erfahrung: Der beste Taktgeber ist der Fuß. So wie mans schon im Blockflötenunterricht lernt  :-D Bei mir sind außerdem immer Youtube und ulimate-guitar.com offen, wenn ich Lieder übe. ultimate-guitar, weil man da die Texte und Akkorde zu fast allen einigermaßen bekannten Liedern findet. Youtube, weils da die Musik/Videos dazu gibt. Wenn ich mir ein Lied zwei/drei mal anhöre, bekomme ich ein gutes gefühl für den Takt und kanns dann mit den Akkorden von ulitmate-guitar nachspielen. Und mit etwas Glück kann ich bei Youtube sogar dem Gitarristen auf die Finger schauen 

Viel Erfolg beim Üben!

Gruß, Frezl


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

je nach Alter und Bekanntheitsgrad der Stücke könnte es sich auch lohnen, eine MIDI-Datei dazu im Internet zu suchen. Da kannst du dann mit dem richtigen Programm nach Belieben Instrumente ein- und ausschalten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

